# Last One Before Covid



## MSPStudio (Apr 5, 2020)

My last shoot in Bali before the COVID19 lockdown. 
More now on my site. What do you reckon - thumbs up?







_Follow my portflio @ MY SEXY PHOTO SHOOT | London, Birmingham, Manchester Leicester.
Instagram @ The Glamour Photographer  (@mysexyshoot) • Instagram photos and videos_


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 5, 2020)

GREAT shot! 


Sad were in lockdown!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2020)

So....... who's going to mention the elephant in the room?


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 6, 2020)

tirediron said:


> So....... who's going to mention the elephant in the room?


Elephant? What elephant?


----------

